# Rancid Crabtree from WI



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I should have stopped in here first to say hi. Wisconsin born and raised. Have lived in a few parts of the state. Now I'm in the S.E. corner just West of Milw. First and foremost a bowhunting nut, then an archery nut, then a deer nut. I am an archery gear collector. I have every bow I have ever owned all the way back to the mid 70's. I love them all. Longbows, recurves, compounds. I even added a crossbow to my collection a few years back just because I didn't have one. I can't hunt with it in WI but I thought I would add it to the collection.

I also collect Broadheads with my Son. We have over 300 diff head. I posted a thread about that already. I am also a shadetree custom knife maker but I guess I posted some pics of them already as well. I do a lot of custom arrow making as well as custom butchering and sausage making and smoking for a lot of nice folks. I now hunt with all homemade bowhunting gear. I just finished a new bow for my youngest boy but we have not yet designed the broadheads he wants to make.

Married, two boys, work in Medical devices engineering. I am a firm believer in supporting the sport and by my signature you can see that I belong to a few Orgs. I sit on the Board of Directors for the Wisconsin Bowhunters Assoc. I used to shoot on every league and tournament I could find but these days I attend and spend more time talking to folks than shooting (if I shoot at all) Im worried about the future of bowhunting but not archery as it seems as strong as ever. I know times and attitudes change but I think something has been lost along the way when it comes to bowhunting. I think TV played a huge role in that. I stopped watching TV 5 1/2 years ago but have see a number of hunting videos to know that something has changed and some have lost sight of what is important at least to me.

I will never come down on a guy for enjoying the sport in whatever (legal) way brings him the most satisfaction but satisfaction happens between the ears of the hunter and not in the face of everyone else. I hunt for me, not for fame or notoriety and certainly not record books. I have never entered an animal in any book since only I care if it is a trophy or not. I have been on a few forums and have seem my share of attitudes of the years and I will stay out of the way for the most part. I see a good deal of folks with the attitude of "Hunt like I hunt, or you suck" Or "think like I think or your less than me"

So far AT seems like a nice place and I aim to do nothing to change that. Sorry to ramble.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

welcome Rancid. Fellow Wisconsinite and AT member here. I am west and North of GB near Shawano. :darkbeer:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! Did you get your user name from the guy that used to write the humor column in Field and Stream?? I loved his writing!!!


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## tunnelvision (Feb 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome Rancid. Your buddy Retch Sweeney is probably hanging out in mutantville.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Old Ben (Jul 12, 2008)

If you hadn't used the word "I" over 40 times in your opener, one might have never known that you had such huge ego issues. 

You should fit in real well here.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Ben. Since this was an introduction about ME. I could have talked more about you but I hardly know you.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Rancid Crabtree. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Welcome aboard Rancid. I for one would like to say your threads have been a breath of fresh air and really show some great creativity and what the sport and life is all about. Please continue contributing to the site...you are definitely an asset to the sport:thumb:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

